# Need help with training...



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I rescued a three year old Maltese a couple of months ago. She is housebroken, potty trained and all that good stuff. But I wanted to teach her commands such as sit, stay, etc. I have tried everything and that girl will not sit to save her life. :smpullhair: I read that you should say the sit command and push her butt down to teach her, but I try and she just will not let me push her bottom down to sit. Treats don't work either. I just ordered this clicker thing that is supposed to help with training (You click the bottom when she does what she is supposed to). Has anyone ever used it before? Does it work?


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Do you have her on a leash when you are doing this? That could help. Also find some treats she is interested in like carrots, fresh chicken, something freeze dried treats, etc. Don't push too hard on her bottom, you could hurt her. If she isn't sitting say ah ah and lift the leash up and back to encourage her sitting. Don't keep saying sit, just say it once or she'll learn to only sit on the second, third, etc. "sit". Hope this helps some.
Robin


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

> Do you have her on a leash when you are doing this? That could help. Also find some treats she is interested in like carrots, fresh chicken, something freeze dried treats, etc. Don't push too hard on her bottom, you could hurt her. If she isn't sitting say ah ah and lift the leash up and back to encourage her sitting. Don't keep saying sit, just say it once or she'll learn to only sit on the second, third, etc. "sit". Hope this helps some.
> Robin[/B]



I wasn't aware that carrots were a good treat to give them, thanks! I'm going to try it.
I don't push down on her bottom too hard, I wouldn't want to hurt her. But I don't use a leash when I do it, so I'm going to try that as well and see how it works out. Thanks a lot!


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Sit is one of my fav tricks. It is also one of the hardest to teach (IMO) if you don't do it *just* right. You have to find a treat that the dog is CRAZY for, that is very important. Try fresh cooked meat if you have to, chicken or beef, etc. Dogs can't resist meat! 

Use a very small tidbit of treat. For the trick, you put the treat in front of the dog's nose. Right in front, very close, and sort of slide it up over her nose. Her nose will follow the treat, her natural instinct will be to sit while looking up, you may have to gently push on her rear with your other hand while saying the command. You can't fail as long as you keep the treat VERY very close to her nose, that will keep her from hopping up. She may be inclined to try to nibble at or lick at your fingers, and that is perfectly fine. When her butt hits ground, release the treat into her mouth and praise!


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

These babies can be stubborn, huh? You could also try holding a tasty treat in front of her than raise it up over her head so she'll look up and fall into the sitting position. Once she's sitting, praise her then give her the treat. Repeat several times. This worked for Coco.

-nina-


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

> These babies can be stubborn, huh? You could also try holding a tasty treat in front of her than raise it up over her head so she'll look up and fall into the sitting position. Once she's sitting, praise her then give her the treat. Repeat several times. This worked for Coco.
> 
> -nina-[/B]


oops, this is what chloe's mom basically said. :biggrin:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I teach sit in one of two ways:

1. Luring. Take the treat in front if the dogs nose. Bring it up and backwards (towards the back of their head). The second the butt hits the ground, say "yes" or "good" or whatever your word is and feed the cookie. 

2. Sit Happens. I use a clicker and treats. I just wait...eventually the dog sits. Click and treat. You can even be so low key as to keep the clicker on you (lanyard around the neck is easy) and some treats near by. During the day your dog will sit. Click and treat. The click marks the behaviors (the butt hitting the ground). Your timing with that click is important. It marks precisely what you want. So you need to click as the butt hits the ground. 

Check our some Karen Pryor books to learn about clicker training. I love the clicker.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> I teach sit in one of two ways:
> 
> 1. Luring. Take the treat in front if the dogs nose. Bring it up and backwards (towards the back of their head). The second the butt hits the ground, say "yes" or "good" or whatever your word is and feed the cookie.
> 
> ...


Totally agree! This is exactly how the trainer taught my dogs to sit, and it works perfectly. 

To have them lay down, just put the treat in front of them and slowly bring the treat down to the ground and hold between your fingers. They should come down and when they do click and treat. You can gently push them down the first few times while bringing the treat to the ground to give them an idea. 
Good Luck.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=584938
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do they ever get confused with the clicker? Like clicking it for multiple tricks?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You need to read up or take a class on clicker training before you start clicking. 

The clicker is learned for teaching new behaviors. Once a dog has a cue for a behavior and does it consistently, the clicker is not used. The clicker does not tell a dog to do a specific behavior. It marks an event (think of it like a camera taking a picture of the behavior you want) to tell the dog THAT is what you wanted. You have to pay up with a treat every time you click. The click is not a reward, just a marker. 

You can do the same thing with your voice with a word like "yes". However, many times you can get more accurate with the clicker than you can with your voice.


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

_I've been training Sadie and Oliver using Freeze-dried liver or Romano cheese (very small bits . . . maybe 1/4" X 1/4") and a clicker. I did a google search for clicker training instructions and found some really good info concerning "How to." You Tube also has a great deal of videos on training.

I started working with Sadie about a month ago, and she has already mastered "Sit, Lie Down, Beg, Dance, Jump, Speak, and Take a Bow." I just started working with Oliver 2 days ago, and he's been learning "Bed and Lie Down."

I found signs (hand signals) online via google search that we've been using. We use Sign Language with Alex (one of my 6 year old twins who is autistic), so he is enjoying training them can, as well.

We also work on training first thing in the morning BEFORE they've had their breakfast, so they're more eager and attentive in our little sessions.

I'll try to find the links for you, once all those under 30 go to bed. 

HTH,

Angela_


----------

